# [eclipse] spätere initialisierung



## der JoJo (27. Jul 2007)

hi @all,
ich schohn wieder  ,

diesmal wirds knifflig das problem zu schildern ich werde es aber versuchen

also ich habe 3 eclipse plugins, einen editor, ein Project, und eine View für den Editor.
für ein einheitliches ErrorHandling habe ich mir eine Klasse ErrorHAndler geschrieben, welche sich die ConsoleView der IDE holt, und einen Outputstream auf diese Console setzt.

jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, das beim start der IDE meine Plugins eher als der Workbench (und damit auch eher als die Console) geladen werden, wodurch der ErrorHandler eine npe schmeist.

jetzt kam mir als Lösung in den Sinn einen Thread zu mache, der aller 2 sec versucht die Console zu erstellen.
Sozusagen einen Thread der wartet bis die Console zur verfügung steht.

Das Problem ist jetzt:
selbst wenn der Thread dann einen Console bekommt, wirft der immer eine org.eclipse.swt.SWTException: Invalid thread access Exception.

wass soll ich jetzt tun?
kann man vieleicht die initialisierungsreihenfolge bei Eclipse verändern?

need help pleace,
JoJo


----------



## @x.l (27. Jul 2007)

Arbeit zu Eclipse -> schau mal in Kapitel 10.3. an, vllt. hilft es dir weiter.

evtl. noch der  Integration eines Regelinterpreters in eclipse


----------



## der JoJo (27. Jul 2007)

hm, danke aber die beiden habe ich auch bei google gefunden und da hab ich absolut keinen bock mich durzugraben.
Trozdem danke.
Ich habe mich jetzt mit'm Schäff dazu entschieden, das Fehlerausgabem bei der Initialisierung, also in der Zeit in der keine Console da ist, in eine Error.log geschrieben werden.
Damit habe ich das Problem vom Tisch.



> und wollen sie nicht weichen, so werden wir sie streichen


----------



## der JoJo (30. Jul 2007)

neues Problem ist aufgetreten:

wenn ich die ganzen Plugins aus dem Eclipse in einer extra eclipse-runtime-version starte geht alles (über run->eclipse aplication)

wenn ich jetzt aber die Plugins exportiere und in mein Eclipse einfüge und neustarte, wirft mein Editor jedes mal wenn er auf meinen ErrorReporter zugreifen will eine Exception:


```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/ui/console/IConsole
```

wad is hier los?

#edit ich habe in jedem der beteiligten PLugins bei den Plugin-dependencies den einrtag

```
org.eclipse.ui.console
```
mit drinne

#edit2 außerdem wundert es mich das bei der Fehlermeldung '/' stadt '.' im klasspath angegeben werden? - kann das daran liegen das das ni geht?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jul 2007)

Ist deine Plugin.xml auch korrekt?
Du solltest übrigens wirklich nicht dein exportiertes PlugIn in das Eclipse werfen mit dem du selbiges Entwickelt hast.
Nimm eine frische Kopie, sonst wird's spätestens in der Runtime Application schräg.


----------



## der JoJo (30. Jul 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist deine Plugin.xml auch korrekt?
> Du solltest übrigens wirklich nicht dein exportiertes PlugIn in das Eclipse werfen mit dem du selbiges Entwickelt hast.
> Nimm eine frische Kopie, sonst wird's spätestens in der Runtime Application schräg.



ähm welche von den vielen (sind ja mehrere plugins).
die müssten aber eigendlich alle stimmen.
Ich meine schließlich geht dad ja in der runtime application :bahnhof: 
werds aber mal in einer frischen version probieren


----------



## der JoJo (30. Jul 2007)

:bahnhof: die Scheiße geht  :bahnhof: 
in einer frischen Version von eclipse tut das laufen  :bahnhof: 
und nu  :?: 
kann mir das einer erklären  :?:  :?:  :?:
ich meine, hattet ihr sowas auch schohn mal ?
Warum findet der einfach so eine Klasse nimmer (IConsole) und wenn ich einen gecleante version nehme gehts wieder???


----------

